# Maxey Cages



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Found this whilst searching for maxey cages

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-One-M...et_Supplies_Small_Animals&hash=item53ece00304

Questions I haveare:-
1. Has anyone bought from here?
2. Do they meet the NMC show cage specs?
3. Is the price they are asking a good price?
4. Has anyone bought the multiple ones that come with the carry box also?
5. If yes to 4 what do you think of the carry box?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the person who makes those is a club member.Strictly speaking only the pattern for lidded Maxeys has the round ventilation hole,there is no need for one on a non lidded Maxey.However plenty of people have bought and used them with no problems so that's probably nit picking.i don't own any from this particular source so wouldn't be able to comment on price v quality.


----------

